# schlankes linux



## Bert2007 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hey ho ,
Ich suche ein schlankes linux fuer mein laptop
(Samsung R560 madril)
Er soll nur zum surfen sein und n bissl office...fuer andere sachen hab ich mein tower pc...
Ich bin ein linux-anfaenger und moechte mich gern damit auseinander setzen...
Bis jetzt ist noch vista 32bit drauf....
Wie siehts mit der hardwareunterstuetzung aus?
Das laptop ist schon 3jahre alt...

Danke fuer die hilfe


----------



## MaxRink (1. Dezember 2013)

ARCH-Linux. Mann muss sich vorher mit der Materie beschäftigen, erhält dafür ein Linux ohne Schnick-Schnack.


----------



## Bert2007 (1. Dezember 2013)

Und wie siehts mit der hardwareunterstuetzung aus?


----------



## MaxRink (1. Dezember 2013)

https://www.archlinux.de/


----------



## MaxRink (1. Dezember 2013)

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/laptop
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Laptop_Mode_Tools


----------



## Bert2007 (1. Dezember 2013)

Die version ist eher fuer fortgeschrittene...ich hab von linux keine ahnung und will mich da erst n bissl einarbeiten...


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Dezember 2013)

Wer keine Ahnung hat ist eigentlich bei Ubuntu bzw. Mint gut aufgehoben.
Die sind aber nicht ganz so sparsam. 

Vllt. guckste dir mal Xubuntu oder Kubuntu an.


----------



## Bert2007 (1. Dezember 2013)

Naja wenns sein muss nehme ich das inkauf...ich werd mir die mal etwas angucken


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Dezember 2013)

Nimmste was in Kauf? Mehr Reinarbeiten oder Ressourchenverbrauch.

Der erhöhte Ressourchenverbrauch liegt bei z.B. Ubuntu hauptsächlich an der Unity-Oberfläche. 
Mit z.B. Lubuntu hast du fast das gleiche, nur eben mit LXDE als Desktop. Nicht so hübsch usw. aber deutlich ressourchensparender.


Der Hardware Support ist unter Linux allgemein eigentlich sehr gut. Ein paar exotische Sachen ausgenommen.


----------



## MaxRink (1. Dezember 2013)

Wirklich viel ist es nicht: https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Anleitung_für_Einsteiger
Wenn man sonst noch hilfe braucht, gibts ne sehr hilfbereite community


----------



## Bert2007 (1. Dezember 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Nimmste was in Kauf? Mehr Reinarbeiten oder Ressourchenverbrauch.
> 
> Der erhöhte Ressourchenverbrauch liegt bei z.B. Ubuntu hauptsächlich an der Unity-Oberfläche.
> Mit z.B. Lubuntu hast du fast das gleiche, nur eben mit LXDE als Desktop. Nicht so hübsch usw. aber deutlich ressourchensparender.
> ...



Den Ressourchenverbrauch....


----------



## TempestX1 (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde dir als Desktopoberfläche LXDE oder XFCE empfehlen, das ist bei jeder normalen Distro mit dabei bzw. lässt sich nachinstallieren.

Welche Distro für dich in Frage stellt musst (leider) du ausprobieren.
Gut für Anfänger sind Lubuntu, Mint, OpenSUSE und Mageia, da kannst du fast alles grafisch erledigen und brauchst keine/kaum die Konsole.
Wenn es wirklich nur um Office und Surfen geht und du sonst nichts brauchst ist es im Grund egal was du nutzt.
Bei *buntu gibt es eine größere Softwareauswahl im Paketmanager, aber bisher habe ich auch bei den anderen Distros nichts vermisst.


----------



## Abductee (1. Dezember 2013)

Wie kommst du auf die Idee das du ein resourcenarmes Linux brauchst?
Der Intel Dualcore mit extra Grafik hat doch Leistung genug für ein "hübsches" Linux.

Nimm Linux Mint Cinnamon und wenn es doch sparsamer sein soll Mint Mate.
Die Treiberunterstützung ist eigentlich bei allen Ubuntu-Ablegern sehr gut.


----------



## Bert2007 (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich brauch kein schnickschnack so war das gemeint...funktionen ueber funktionen sind fuer den laptop unnoetig...so meine ich das...schlank ist nicht gleich resourcenarm


----------



## maikeru (1. Dezember 2013)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> Ich brauch kein schnickschnack so war das gemeint...funktionen ueber funktionen sind fuer den laptop unnoetig...so meine ich das...schlank ist nicht gleich resourcenarm


 
Danke für die Erklärung, die Aussage hatte mich sonst auch verwirrt.

Die Frage nach der Distro sollte auch erst einwnig später kommen.

Erstmal ist die Auswahl einer Desktopumgebung oder Fenstermanager wichtig. Mein Tipp KDE oder evtl. Gnome-Shell sind hier einfach die "rundesten" zum Start.

Wichtig ist das man sich auf der ersten Desktop-Oberfläche erstmal wohlfühlt,
Wenn man später neugierig ist lassen sich die meisten Fenstermanager leicht nachinstallieren. z.B. Fxce, Cinnamon und Openbox sind einen 2. Blick wert.

Danach kommt die Frage: 
Für wieviel Einstellungen brauche ich grafische Tools.

Danach kommt:
wie gross soll das Standart Repo sein? Reichen die rudimentären Anwendungen?
Aktuell versus Durchgetestet usw

falls du gleich durchstarten möchtest hier meine Top 5

1.Antegros (ist im grunde ein vorkonfiguriertes Arch mit Installer)
2. Arch (macht mühe sich Anfangs zurechtzufinden, ist aber mit Abstand das beeindruckensde Linux zur Zeit.
3. Open suse (wegen genialer tools und einem wirklich guten Zentralen Managementwerkzeug)
4. erstmal eine weile nix
5. ubuntu  ( Derviate sind imho schlechter. nur sollte https://fixubuntu.com/ kurz angeschaut werden wegen der Amazonsuche)


----------



## Gimmick (1. Dezember 2013)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> Ich brauch kein schnickschnack so war das gemeint...funktionen ueber funktionen sind fuer den laptop unnoetig...so meine ich das...schlank ist nicht gleich resourcenarm



Naja, so gesehen bietet KDE viel Schnickschnack. Aber das soll einen ja nicht stören wenn es einen nicht interessiert.
Ich würde es eher davon abhängig machen welches GUI dir gefällt, ob du Einstellungen über ein GUI vornehmen willst oder lieber mit der Konsole arbeitest und ob du eine Distribution mit rolling release willst.


----------



## Bert2007 (1. Dezember 2013)

GUI waer besser....
Danke fuer die vieeeeeelen tipps...
Ich werd mal nach den einzelnen versionen googlen und wenn ich mich entschieden hab melde ich mich bzw wenn ich hilfe brauch

Thx Bert


----------



## Abductee (1. Dezember 2013)

Also Mint bringt schon relativ viel Software mit, allerdings bis auf den Bit Torrent Client und die Chatsoftware würd ich keines davon als wirklich überflüssig bezeichnen.
Mit dem Softwarecenter ist es aber Kinderleicht das Zeug zu deinstallieren was man nicht haben will.


----------



## painleZ (5. Dezember 2013)

xubuntu. unterstützt fast alles


----------



## SoCloseToToast (14. Dezember 2013)

Schau dir mal CrunchBang an. Ist ein sehr leichtgewichtiges Linux auf Openbox Basis als Window-Manager. Basiert selber auf Debian, nachdem sie von Ubuntu darauf gewechselt haben. 
ArchLinux ist ein super Linux, mit einer eigenen Paketverwaltung, die am Anfang etwas verwirren kann. Einen sehr einfachen Einstieg kannst du mit ArchBang erreichen. Beides sollte deinen Laptop unterstützen, aber ich würde mich mal in die Energiesparoptionen einlesen. Ist vielleicht auch eine schöne Übung, um sich etwas mit dem System, der Paketverwaltung sowie Linux als gesamtes zu beschäftigen


----------

